# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Andy's new Tank



## Andy (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi to everyone, I am new to this Forum, I am a moderator of an Italian Forum. Now I sould like to show you my brand new tank, it is a Juwel Vision 260, I started it about 50 days ago, and now it is a little bit different from te photo you can see. I should like to join to the 2003 AGA contest, but I am not shure my tank will be ready for it. Greetings to all of you.

--------------------------------------
My Home page:
http://utenti.lycos.it/andynest/index.html
(with my old tank)
Our Italian Forum:
http://www.acquariofilia.info/forum/

--------------------------------------


----------



## Andy (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi to everyone, I am new to this Forum, I am a moderator of an Italian Forum. Now I sould like to show you my brand new tank, it is a Juwel Vision 260, I started it about 50 days ago, and now it is a little bit different from te photo you can see. I should like to join to the 2003 AGA contest, but I am not shure my tank will be ready for it. Greetings to all of you.

--------------------------------------
My Home page:
http://utenti.lycos.it/andynest/index.html
(with my old tank)
Our Italian Forum:
http://www.acquariofilia.info/forum/

--------------------------------------


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

WOW! Those are some gorgeous Fish! Tank is really nice too









Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Greetings Andy, it's good to have you here at the Wet Thumb forums. I too am a discus afficionado but have yet to be able to afford the discus.









I really like your aquarium. There's a gentleman on another board I frequent who has a similar style aquarium for his discus and it is working very well. I think the rockwork and placement of your mosses/riccia interspersed with the broader leaves of your crypts looks very natural. I always enjoy the effect of grass growing in the cracks of rocks.

On the topic of your fish, most people don't tend to like bright discus in a planted aquarium, saying it's jarring to the eye. Often I agree, but the bright greens of your plants play off of the yellow-orange of your pigeon bloods well. They make an attractive accent to your aquarium.

Would you tell us a little more about your aquarium? How much do you fertilize and what do you use? What kind of substrate and lighting do you have?


----------



## Andy (Jul 8, 2003)

Well, thank you for your comments, my tank is actually in progress, and so all your comments will be very useful for me







and for them I thank you in advance.
At this time I fertilize with PMDD adjusted in this way:
K2SO4, MgSO4, No3SO4, chelated Fe, in separate bottles, microelements separated too.
K2SO4 0,5 ml every 2nd day, MgSO4 0,3 ml every 3rd day but I am plannig to suspend it, No3SO4 1-3ml once a week (for a 1 mg/l max NO3 in tank)if my NO3 isn't testable, Fe 0,5 ml every day. Microelements 3 drops every day, they are:
Mg 3,20%
Mn 2,20%
Zn 0,20%
Cu 0,20%
Fe 0,20%
B 0,10%
Co 0,10%
Mo 0,01%
As you see there is plenty of Mg in this product.
One time in a month I add Sera Florenette (tablets) and every 3-4 monts Tetra Initial Sticks to refuel root's nutrients. My gravel is a medium-fine quartz sand. My tank is equipped with a two 38W tube lighting system with electronic ballast, I use Arcadia Freshwater lamps (7.500° Kelvin); I added to myself a 3rd tube with a little bricolage, it is a 30W Arcadia Freshwater too; my lighing time is 1:00pm (the 1st two lamps), 4:00 pm the 3rd. The couple is shutted down at 9:30pm and the last lamp at 10:00pm. It seems to be a good balance between lignting time and fertilization since after 50 days the spotted green algae are coming down.


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Gotta love those Snakeskin Discus







..a favorite of mine. Your Blue Diamond is absolutely gorgeous, as well. Nice looking tank..I know it will continue to get even better with age..keep us updated every few weeks on the tank's progress.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------

